# National Pigeon Day - June 13, 2010!



## lindylou (Jul 25, 2009)

Well, Sunday, June 13th, 2010 was National Pigeon Day around the world. This special day was began in New York City after the feeding of pigeons was banned in Time Square a few years ago and since then, New York has been encouraging people worldwide to get involved in holding a similar information forum day across the globe, especially in major cities. So, I have been gathering information to educate the public about pigeons, fact and myths, since I learned about this event last December. What I did was get my sister, who is a computer graphics artist, to design cover pages and posters of pigeons, and she created five, which were very beautiful, each with a picture of a pigeon in flight, and had titles such as "respect all wildlife," "fighting ignorance," "flight to freedom" "protect the pigeon, get involved!" These were also made into poster form, which were given away free, especially to children. It was encouraged by the founders of National Pigeon Day to hold this event in a place where there are people feeding the pigeons, such as a park. Along with the information packages (with such great information as: 21 Things You Might Not Know About Pigeons "Look Magazines' interview with David Roth, President of the Urban Wildlife Society, Phoenix, Az regarding pigeons entitled "People Who Make A Difference" and "Are Pigeons a Health Risk?") it was encouraged to offer "free seed" to the children with the permission of the parents, which I did.
I also took some information packages around to some of the merchants at Granville Island, Vancouver, where I live and where there is alot of ignorance about pigeons and the feeding of them in the park and spoke with them. 

Also throughout the year, I have been posting information and art concerning pigeons at the large underpass where people must pause at the light before crossing. This had included pigeon poetry and pigeon art. One merchant mentioned to me that someone was posting there and how much she enjoyed and looked forward to what they would put up next. I informed her that I am LINDYLOU FROM PIGEON-TALK.ORG WHO IS DOING THE POSTING. We had a good laugh over that. She promised me, after a lengthy discussion about pigeons, that she will pass on the information I gave her to other merchants who show signs of misinformation and brainwashing by pest control agencies.

Another wonderful thing - left me BEAMING WHEN I SAW IT TODAY. We have a First Nation's Artist employed by the City of Vancouver who paints Native Art onto the underpasses. I had posted a picture of how the Indian revere's nature and how the creator made brother crow and sister pigeon, too, the same hand created all......and he has added his hand. He painted a HUGE, MARVELOUS PICTURE OF BROTHER CROW ONTO THE BRIDGE, with the City of Vancouver's permission. That otta make all the small minded wild-life people living down here f u r i o u s


----------



## cotdt (Apr 26, 2010)

hurray for national pigeon day!


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Cool...


Just 364 days left to go!


Hey, around here, EVERY day is 'Pigeon Day'..!


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

At least someone cared enough to create a holiday for them. I'll have to remember what day that falls on so next year my flock and I can celebrate the holiday together.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

The may require assitance in opening those Bottles of Champaigne though...even if they need no help drinking it.

Remember though, a few sips is plenty for them!!


No over-doing it...


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Cool....thanks for the tip...it'll be on my 2011 calendar !


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Thats news for me  Is it world wide or only in the US ?


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

sreeshs said:


> Thats news for me  Is it world wide or only in the US ?



Hi sreeshs,


Of course, it should be 'World Wide' and for the entire Globe, Ecosphere, Planet... how you or I would have it.


'National' of course, would suggest US only, or limited to anyone's particular Country's Boarders who wished to adopt the Observance...and probably this was because the originators of the Holiday wished to appear modest, or to begin with one Country only, or, they simply forgot to think about it in larger terms.


The spirit of the Observance of course would be, and should be, World Wide.


Probably should be called 'World Wide Pigeon celebration Day' instead..!


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Like there are days like International Tiger Day, which started in Russia and now observed world wide but I still doubt the pigeon day is local to the US.

It will need immence communication and sharing of concepts if Pigeon Day has to go International.


----------



## luciedove (Nov 22, 2007)

*National Pigeon Day - join the celebration on 6/19*

Saturday, June 19
10 am to 3 pm
Central Park, Pilgrim Hill
New York, NY

You can enter on 5th Ave and E. 72nd Street, and Pilgrim Hill is a short walk from there.

Bring a non animal picnic lunch if you want to...speakers, entertainment. Meet fellow pigeon lovers.

Coo, coo
please visit blog for complete info:
http://www.nationalpigeonday.blogspot.com


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I wish I could go to these things, but I live all the way down here, and the celebrations are all the way up there!


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

> The may require assitance in opening those Bottles of Champaigne though...even if they need no help drinking it.
> 
> Remember though, a few sips is plenty for them!!
> 
> ...


"Nonsense! We're not ANYTHING like humans!" - Maggie my pigeon.

We'll just probably have a picnic lunch in the parking lot and have fun watching what the humans do when they think no one is watching them. 

(Believe me, the pigeons and I have seen all sorts of things humans do when they think no one's watching them. It's an eye opener and fun for the ferals.)


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

MaryOfExeter said:


> I wish I could go to these things, but I live all the way down here, and the celebrations are all the way up there!


Thats ok  there is no one single place where all celebrations occur, when you go way up there you will start missing the celebrations way down here


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Please note that in lindylou's first post, she mentioned *worldwide.*

However, now I see JUNE 19...so, do we have TWO or which one is "*official"??*

I'll celebrate _either or both!_

Love and Hugs

Shi and MR. Squeaks/Dom/Gimie/WoeBeGone/Rae

P.S. MR. Squeaks says "Right On Maggie!" She is one smart pij and he, too smirks at the doin's of the humans!


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Normally it is International bodies who advertise these days and the member countries in that body observer the same. Sometimes the local wing of an international organization observes the day as decided. This goes true for almost all international days like those supported by UN, UNESCO, WWF, etc.

Its high time that we have an organized international body for pigeon fanciers, in case if we don't have one yet. If we do have one, then I should say its work is pretty poor as of now. Has anyone got an insight on the same please ?


----------



## lindylou (Jul 25, 2009)

*National Pigeon Day*

Thank you, fellow pijjie lovers, for all your comments. Yes, do visit the national Pigeon Day Blog imputed above. Right on. There is scads of interesting information about pigeons there as well. 

If you want to watch a beautiful video with pigeons , google UTube video: Sally's Pigeons by Cindi Laufer. My sister sent it to me.

Love you all, and it is good to be chatting with you.

I wonder if anyone can give me directions on how to post pics to my album on Pigeon-Talk. I have posted pics before on other sites with no problem, but here, I cannot get this program to COPY the picture to the album??? Your assistance will be appreciated. I have lovely shots of my little white dove (I think she is a wood dove or a morning dove, not sure), as well as some great shots of me and friends feeding our pijjies at Granville Island. I would love to share them with you, as well as me feeding my favorite posse member: Danny Boy, and his daughter, BABE. lol

P.S.: Myself and a fellow bird lover rescued a Canada goose and took it to the vet who works with the Wildlife Society yesterday. He had been hit over the head with an oar during the Dragon Boat Races held her on Sunday and was left to suffer. He had a nasty head injury and a very swollen, red left eye. It is amazing how easy it was to nab him with just a blanket and a large cardboard box, which we tied with binder cord shut. We walked the 6 blocks to the vet. WHEW!! But they said today that he is drinking water, has had pain killers administered and seems comfortable. The vet will give him full X-Rays, but is quite sure that he will recover nicely with proper TLC. I LOVE BIRDIES!!!! LOL!!!!! When stabilized, he will be taken to the Wildlife Centre. I am very glad to say that we have an excellent Wildlife staff and they help any and all birds have a fighting chance in the wild. They do not discriminate either.


----------



## StanelyPidge09 (May 22, 2009)

So I know this thread is from a while ago but I wanted to share the picture I took of Stanley for National Pigeon Day. We used it to make postcards on zazzle.com spreading the word about the holiday and sent it out to 50 of our friends and family. Pigeons can use all the good press they can get! I hope you like our design. 










The back of the postcard. We found the quote from the National Pigeon Day blog (http://nationalpigeonday.blogspot.com/)


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*Beautifully done, StanleyPidge!!*

Love and Hugs
Shi


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

I love it! Good work!


----------

